# Great barrier reef, Whitsunday, Gold Coast, Brisbane, Sydney



## babbun (May 13, 2009)

hi,

i m trying to plan a trip to australia, n i have don't know much, hope you guys can be so kind to help!! will b very much appreciated!! 

i am hoping to visit Cairns for some diving in the Great Barrier Reef, and visiting Whitsunday, Brisbane, Gold Coast for Warner Bros, and Sydney, all within two weeks. 

Any suggestions on which trip I should take for diving, and with which company? There are so many companies and trips... also, which area of the reef i should go to, n what to try and see? (for qualified PADI open water divers)

How can I travel to Whitsunday, and how many days do you think i should spend there? what's there to see and do? Also for Brisbane and Sydney, though I think I have a slight idea about place. Any ideas welcome! 

Many thanks everyone~!!

Have a nice day


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like you have a busy schedule for just 2 weeks. I did my PADI certification in Cairns many years ago. I think you need to stay at least one night on a boat as it takes a while to get out onto the reef. I just found my school through the LP. I booked it online, but I think it would have been cheaper if organized it in Australia (I was living overseas at the time).


----------

